# May I present... Texas Pretzels (Pork Belly Prezels)



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 9, 2020)

Alright Y'all!  After a few attempts and tweaks I think this is ready to share...

First off, HUGE shout out to 

 Bearcarver
 for the inspiration!  In another Post I did with Pork Belly, Bear said I should make pretzels.  I thought on it for a bit and came up with a plan.  After a test run the other day I had a game plan and went for it.

I tried various thicknesses and parts with different fat to meat ratios, cook times, temp and think I have a repeatable recipe down.  First all the pics and comments(on top):


Sliced up about 3/8" thick 3/8"-1/2" wide









Tossed in a bowl with Wooster sauce for binder









Tossed with rub of choice.  I used Pitfaced On Point










Pretty straight forward on how to make these... shape into pretzel onto a wire rack for easier handling.
















Onto the Pitts & Spitts with Pecan pellets in the hopper and smoke tube

















Progress pic about an hour in 










2.5 hours at 265°F  (internal was right around 195-200)  they had the right color and crispness is what really determined doneness.



















OK...  The other details...

265° seemed to be a great temp to cook them and get the to the right doneness and crispness and rendered-ness haha.  2-2.5 hours total.

Too much fat will curl up and lose the shape but fat is needed for the flavor and texture.  No toothpicks or anything needed.  they hold the shape really well by themselves luckily!  As for the thickness, too thick made them blobby and not look the right way.  Too thin and they got crisper but lost that belly succulence.  This size was the best combo I could find and am happy with the results!

Next up was the decision of what to eat them with.  If they're gonna be Texas Pretzels they HAVE to have fresh Queso and Chuy's Jalapeno Ranch.  I found some recipes online for the ranch and just wung it with the queso; Velveeta, Cream Cheese, Green Chilis, Tomatos, splash of milk to thin.

These were soooo good!  The Queso put them over the top!  The ranch was really good but the queso is where it's at for sure.  I'm really happy I pursued  these after Bear suggested it!  I thought about these for days on end on how to execute, what to serve with, how to get a good pic... haha.  I have made and eaten probably 30+ of these so I better lay low for a bit and avoid the Dr.    Be warned, they are addicting.

I'm off to go take a small cholesterol coma now.  

Cheers Y'all!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 9, 2020)

DAMN ZACH!! You went and did it...in spectacular fashion. I knew the other day when you were here that you'd already thought about it and had a process figured out. This is nothing short of creatively amazing my friend. All I can say is WOW and LIKE. You get points for both presentation and extra credit for the creative aspect. Is this the same rub you gifted me with when you dropped by a few days ago? I used it on my birthday tomahawk and really like it.

Totally blown away,
Robert
p.s. You have not replied to my email. Tracy gave me the green light to place the order.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 9, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan


Those look awesome and easy enough to make.

Pretty cool idea. . . 

 Bearcarver
  is a genius. . .Defenitely worth a try.    Like!

John  

 BandCollector


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2020)

OMG---That's the best looking Pretzels I've ever seen, Bar None!!!
Nice Job Zach!!
Like--For Sure!!

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 9, 2020)

WOW!!!! YOu just made my shortlist on cooks to come. I love pork belly and this idea is awesome!! Nice job!! I’m thinking of using this concept and rolling in sauce for the final step to come up with a pretzel shaped PBBE


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 9, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> DAMN ZACH!! You went and did it...in spectacular fashion. I knew the other day when you were here that you'd already thought about it and had a process figured out. This is nothing short of creatively amazing my friend. All I can say is WOW and LIKE. You get points for both presentation and extra credit for the creative aspect. Is this the same rub you gifted me with when you dropped by a few days ago? I used it on my birthday tomahawk and really like it.
> 
> Totally blown away,
> Robert
> p.s. You have not replied to my email. Tracy gave me the green light to place the order.



Thanks Robert!  I spent a bit of time on these the past few days tinkering and thinking.  A bottle of Costco Margarita helped too    Yes, this is the same rub I used.  Pitfaced BBQ On Point.

Sent ya a text as well.



BandCollector said:


> Misplaced Nebraskan
> 
> 
> Those look awesome and easy enough to make.
> ...





Bearcarver said:


> OMG---That's the best looking Pretzels I've ever seen, Bar None!!!
> Nice Job Zach!!
> Like--For Sure!!
> 
> Bear



Thanks for the idea Bear!  As soon as you posted that my head wouldn't stop turning and thinking.  It ate at me for a long time and I finally think I got it.  Super excited.  and my cholesterol is up a few points after this week 



jcam222 said:


> WOW!!!! YOu just made my shortlist on cooks to come. I love pork belly and this idea is awesome!! Nice job!! I’m thinking of using this concept and rolling in sauce for the final step to come up with a pretzel shaped PBBE



Thanks!  I thought about glazing too.  I tried some raspberry chipotle sauce and they were good!  I was straght aiming at Pretzels and cheese this time.  For sure lemme know how they are PBBE style.  I think this is just the beginning.  So many options!  Just remember... Take pics!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 9, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> For sure lemme know how they are PBBE style. I think this is just the beginning. So many options! Just remember... Take pics!



No need to worry there Zach. Jeff will undoubtedly take pics, and I can guarantee they will be gorgeous. He's turned out some amazing creations recently that are just off the charts. Can't wait to see them myself. Oh...Tracy walked through a few minutes ago and I showed these to her. She was VERY impressed. Guess what I now have on my list of Tracy-to-do's?

Oh well, it could be a lot worse,
Robert


----------



## disco (Feb 9, 2020)

I doff my cap and bow to the master. Brilliant idea! Big like.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2020)

Very nice ! Those look awesome , nice work .


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 9, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> No need to worry there Zach. Jeff will undoubtedly take pics, and I can guarantee they will be gorgeous. He's turned out some amazing creations recently that are just off the charts. Can't wait to see them myself. Oh...Tracy walked through a few minutes ago and I showed these to her. She was VERY impressed. Guess what I now have on my list of Tracy-to-do's?
> 
> Oh well, it could be a lot worse,
> Robert



That he has and will!  Looking forward to seeing what others do.  This place is phenomenal for sharing ideas and raising cholesterol!  



disco said:


> I doff my cap and bow to the master. Brilliant idea! Big like.



Thank you!  Far from the master though.  Bear planted the seed and it grew from there.



chopsaw said:


> Very nice ! Those look awesome , nice work .



Thanks!  Appreciate it.


----------



## adam15 (Feb 9, 2020)

I love soft pretzels and those look absolutely amazing. Great creativity!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 9, 2020)

adam15 said:


> I love soft pretzels and those look absolutely amazing. Great creativity!


Thank you.  They don't scratch the same itch as a good pretzel but they do hit the spot.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2020)

Hey Zach!!
My curiosity wants to know:
18 Strips turned into 15 Pretzels-----3 of them didn't turn out perfect enough for the Camera??
Or Was somebody sampling the Production?

Bear


----------



## xray (Feb 9, 2020)

Holy S***!!!

Zach, those pretzels look crazy delicious!! I don't think I'd be able to stop snacking on them, I could only imagine dipping them in some beer cheese!

Like!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey Zach!!
> My curiosity wants to know:
> 18 Strips turned into 15 Pretzels-----3 of them didn't turn out perfect enough for the Camera??
> Or Was somebody sampling the Production?
> ...




Busted!    

Some of the strips got thin and tore so they went into a scrap pile to be ground up for sausage


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 9, 2020)

xray said:


> Holy S***!!!
> 
> Zach, those pretzels look crazy delicious!! I don't think I'd be able to stop snacking on them, I could only imagine dipping them in some beer cheese!
> 
> Like!



Thanks!

Beer cheese was a thought too!  I had to get queso in there though.  But I bet they would still be amazing with beer cheese. I have made so many of these this past few days. They are addicting!  Even cold with a little sauce or dip or plain they are good!


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 9, 2020)

Ok those are just AWESOME and in the PURE sense!  NICE WORK!

Doing this cook just made my bucket list!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 9, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Ok those are just AWESOME and in the PURE sense!  NICE WORK!
> 
> Doing this cook just made my bucket list!


Thanks CS!  I think they are pretty easy to do.  After making a couple they go real smooth.  These will be in the rotation going forward!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 9, 2020)

I see a LOT of Texas Pretzels being made in the very near future... Those are going to be a hot ticket for awhile...  great job


----------



## gary s (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks Fantastic  Have to be Delish     a big ole "Like" my friend

Gary


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 9, 2020)

You knocked it ot of the park !!  Awesome idea and execution !


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 9, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I see a LOT of Texas Pretzels being made in the very near future... Those are going to be a hot ticket for awhile...  great job



Thanks JD!  Can't wait to see some variations and improvements!  




gary s said:


> Looks Fantastic  Have to be Delish     a big ole "Like" my friend
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary! I'm already down to my last couple.  Gonna be playing around with these more soon.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 9, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> You knocked it ot of the park !!  Awesome idea and execution !


Thanks Jax!  I'm really pleased with them after only a couple cooks to tweak them.  Definitely room for improvement and variations.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 9, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Thanks CS!  I think they are pretty easy to do.  After making a couple they go real smooth.  These will be in the rotation going forward!



Ok you need to see if you can get a Texas star out of one!  Now that would be something not to mess with!  Lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 10, 2020)

Now that's thinking outside of the box. Well done Zach, putting a new spin on an old staple is right up my alley. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2020)

Awesome job a great post and step by step well executed. They look great and I'm sure they were very tasty.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 10, 2020)

Holy crap those look good. Huge points for creativity. I could munch down on those like crazy. Like the chuys jalapeno ranch addition as well...that stuff is so good!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 10, 2020)

Damn Zach those look fantastic....thanks for putting in the work on getting it right, it definitely paid off big time!

*HUGE BIG LIKE!!!*

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2020)

WOW that is just unreal! 
I would have never thought to do that!
Awesome idea & execution!
Good stuff!!
Al


----------



## creek bottom (Feb 10, 2020)

WOW!!! Just WOW!!! LIKE for SURE!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 10, 2020)

Boy howdy, that has to be about the most creative thing anyone could ever come up with for pork belly, much less the perfect execution! What a master stroke, big Like! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 10, 2020)

Very cool. Looks delicious


----------



## texomakid (Feb 10, 2020)

Those look really good.  I'd really like to try one. Pork belly rocks!


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow!  Best thing on the carousel in a while IMHO.  I wish we were neighbors too.  

*LIKE* *- <<<big like!*


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 10, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Now that's thinking outside of the box. Well done Zach, putting a new spin on an old staple is right up my alley.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome job a great post and step by step well executed. They look great and I'm sure they were very tasty.
> 
> Warren





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Holy crap those look good. Huge points for creativity. I could munch down on those like crazy. Like the chuys jalapeno ranch addition as well...that stuff is so good!





Smokin' in AZ said:


> Damn Zach those look fantastic....thanks for putting in the work on getting it right, it definitely paid off big time!
> 
> *HUGE BIG LIKE!!!*
> 
> John





SmokinAl said:


> WOW that is just unreal!
> I would have never thought to do that!
> Awesome idea & execution!
> Good stuff!!
> Al





creek bottom said:


> WOW!!! Just WOW!!! LIKE for SURE!





sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy, that has to be about the most creative thing anyone could ever come up with for pork belly, much less the perfect execution! What a master stroke, big Like! RAY





TNJAKE said:


> Very cool. Looks delicious





texomakid said:


> Those look really good.  I'd really like to try one. Pork belly rocks!





uncle eddie said:


> Wow!  Best thing on the carousel in a while IMHO.  I wish we were neighbors too.
> 
> *LIKE* *- <<<big like!*




Thanks y'all!  Sneaking in here to check in. I'm on vacation right now but wanted to say thanks. This was one of the funnest cooks I've done in some time.  I'm really looking forward to others trying, adapting, and improving!  

Cheers y'all!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks for the like Misplaced Nebraskan it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Mayor (Feb 11, 2020)

Those look fantastic! Think they could be a complete dinner by themselves and a few brews.


----------



## krj (Feb 11, 2020)

Bravo, I'm gonna have to try those some time.


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm not ashamed to admit it - I teared up a little bit. Sir, I award you massive points and on this day, I salute YOU. Excellent work.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 11, 2020)

Im going to say this is one of the most inspiring smokes I've seen! Fantastic post MN! Simple, elegant and who doesn't like pork belly! 
This just made the top of my "must try next" list!
Big Thumbs UP and two Snaps in a Circle!!!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2020)

Like for Bear for the idea...Very Cool!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2020)

I bet those would be awesome covered with pretzel dough a la  chopsaw.....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

I would most likely love these but then again my bathroom may not like me. Hahaha

Warren


----------



## branstone (Feb 11, 2020)

those look awesome, will have to try that

also love your choice in knives  I also use Shun knives !


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 12, 2020)

Mayor said:


> Those look fantastic! Think they could be a complete dinner by themselves and a few brews.



Thanks! They do make a nice meal and beer... Yes. They pair well   



krj said:


> Bravo, I'm gonna have to try those some time.



Thank you!  For sure give em a go and post up results!



Dirty Nails said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit it - I teared up a little bit. Sir, I award you massive points and on this day, I salute YOU. Excellent work.



*Hands tissue*
Thanks and at ease... It was a lot of fun to do.



browneyesvictim said:


> Im going to say this is one of the most inspiring smokes I've seen! Fantastic post MN! Simple, elegant and who doesn't like pork belly!
> This just made the top of my "must try next" list!
> Big Thumbs UP and two Snaps in a Circle!!!



Thanks for the kind words. This was a new and fun cook/experiment.  Looking forward to people adaptations.



HalfSmoked said:


> I would most likely love these but then again my bathroom may not like me. Hahaha
> 
> Warren



Roll of the dice there 



branstone said:


> those look awesome, will have to try that
> 
> also love your choice in knives  I also use Shun knives !



Thanks!  Love that knife!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 13, 2020)

Holy Moly,,,you have taken it to the next level. 10 POINTS from me.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 13, 2020)

hoity toit said:


> Holy Moly,,,you have taken it to the next level. 10 POINTS from me.


Thanks HT!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 14, 2020)

I stop in here for a peek and what do I see???? O. M. G!!! Bacon Pretzles!! Absolutely gotta do it! Points to my man!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Feb 15, 2020)

smokingohiobutcher said:


> I stop in here for a peek and what do I see???? O. M. G!!! Bacon Pretzles!! Absolutely gotta do it! Points to my man!


Thanks SOB!  Ha. Good acronym there...   

Give em a go. Pretty easy and oh so good!


----------

